# Lite Inshore ugly-stik or Shimano Teramar



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

which rod do you consider the best (cost ,value, & performance) between the 2, the lite inshore ugly-stik or the Shimano Teramar
the size im considering is 7'0"ft MH to fish in the ches-bay!!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

go with the teramar. there's no comparison. it's pricier than the ugly-stik, but a much better value as well.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> go with the teramar. there's no comparison. it's pricier than the ugly-stik, but a much better value as well.


i know about the price diff. but you mean to tell me that this rod performs that much better in sensitivity and strength than the lite-inshore uglystik??


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

more sensitive and waaay stronger.
remember, the teramar is built on the tC4 blank. the TC4 blank is built for deep sea jigging, it is tremendously strong. the TC4 is the same blank used on their teralejo surf rods.

and you can't beat the over the counter lifetime warranty.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> more sensitive and waaay stronger.
> remember, the teramar is built on the tC4 blank. the TC4 blank is built for deep sea jigging, it is tremendously strong. the TC4 is the same blank used on their teralejo surf rods.
> 
> and you can't beat the over the counter lifetime warranty.


Yep, HellRhay said. Don't get me wrong I like ungly sticks and have a few, but comparing them to the Shimano is like a pinto to a caddilac.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bigpapamd1 said:


> i know about the price diff. but you mean to tell me that this rod performs that much better in sensitivity and strength than the lite-inshore uglystik??


without a doubt.


----------



## eternityx3 (Nov 15, 2007)

i just got the shimano teramar se 7'0H. great rod! very sensitive and plenty of backbone


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

All Star & Shimano Stradic.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

eternityx3 said:


> i just got the shimano teramar se 7'0H. great rod! very sensitive and plenty of backbone


eternity do u think the 7'0H is just as sensitive as the 7'0MH


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> eternity do u think the 7'0H is just as sensitive as the 7'0MH


 Yes , just a little more backbone


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

ill tell you what if the teramar is that much better than the lite-inshore uglystik, than im going to take a real sharp look. ive caught everything from WPs
to 35in stripers with the lite uglystik and penn slammer 560 without any serious struggle


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i wonder how well the termar WC jig stick performs.. casting wise.

YES i know it has no reel seat.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Another option is a Tsunami Airwave inshore 7MH.

It's strong, light and built with Fuji seat. 

It's got Fuji alconite guides, too. 

Runs about $90.

I have a 7mf, and it's a great rod.


----------



## eternityx3 (Nov 15, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> eternity do u think the 7'0H is just as sensitive as the 7'0MH





old linesides said:


> Yes , just a little more backbone


yup


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got some ugly sticks and have used them for years. Inshore is like bass fishing - you want a sensitive rod. Shimano hands down better on that.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*IM Amazed!!!*

i just brought the teramar 7ft MH & was amazed at how lite the rod compared to my lite inshore 6'6" uglystik i already owned. always when i go on boat ill take 2 rod-reel setups just in case 1 breakdown or use 1 with circle hooks!!!
also read the specs on this rod and surprisingly it appears to be more stronger than the uglystik (remain to be seen)!!!! but i definately luv this rod lifetime warranty!!!


----------

